# smoking cessation -order to bill



## smaher82 (Jun 12, 2014)

Who has to perform the smoking cessation in order to bill a 99406/99407? Can a RN?


----------



## mmcdaniels (Jun 12, 2014)

*smoking cessation*

According to the CPT guidelines, it must be a face to face service with a physician or other qualified health care professional. The RN would not be considered other health care professional.


----------



## Elizabethchris (Feb 19, 2018)

Would psychologists be able to bill for smoking cessation 99407.


----------



## Elizabethchris (Feb 19, 2018)

mmcdaniels said:


> According to the CPT guidelines, it must be a face to face service with a physician or other qualified health care professional. The RN would not be considered other health care professional.



Would psychologists be able to bill for smoking cessation 99407.


----------

